# Stewart Goodyear's piano sonata



## KenOC

A bit offbeat, but here's the well-known pianist Stewart Goodyear playing the 2nd movement of his piano sonata written at 18.


----------



## Vasks

Ken, you really should have placed this in another TC Forum. The purpose of this one is for the composer themselves to post their works. Notice what it says at the top "_Get help, critiques, and participate in our composition-projects. Are you a composer_?"


----------



## Captainnumber36

KenOC said:


> A bit offbeat, but here's the well-known pianist Stewart Goodyear playing the 2nd movement of his piano sonata written at 18.


I don't think I like it very much, personally. It feels a bit cheesy to my ears, but I love his take on Beethoven's works. His technique here is still fantastic and the work is well executed.

You are the one that got me to purchase his Beethoven cycle, and I've been listening to it a lot lately!


----------



## tdc

I liked this piece, the ending of it left me wanting to hear the next movement. Had the pleasure of seeing Stewart Goodyear perform Saint Saens Piano Concerto no. 5 live a couple of years ago. A tremendous pianist.


----------

